# Moving a land line from the cable companies



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Cable companies seem to up the internet price if someone wants
internet & phone service. Forcing a person to rent modems etc.

I am looking for ways to move my land line to different service
and get it away from the cable company. I would like to keep
emergency 911 service on that line. I do not want texting and
other services. I just want an simple old fashion land line that a person
talks on the telephone only.

Is there any alternatives for a service other than a cable company?

Thank you,


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

I've been using Vonage for years, since it make this a lot easier for me to keep in contact with family & friends all over the world.

It works over the Internet, so you can plug their box into your modem/router using an Ethernet cable, and then you plug a telephone wire (Cat-3 cable) from the box to your telephone.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

POTS (Plain Old Telephone Service) is still provided by telephone companies. The neighbors on either side of me still have their landlines (with AT&T). I think that there are still many small companies also. Last I heard almost 50% of households still had landlines. That percentage keeps going down as more people rely on cellular and VOIP service.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Depends where you live. Fortunately there is still copper wired phone lines here and we have service through Verizon. But people in surrounding areas lost copper wire due to storm damage and Verizon is not going to replace it. They want people to use FIOS. If Verizon drops our copper wire connection, we will be dropping Verizon. (Also it is about the same as cell service at $30/month. We don't have caller id, nor long distance service. If you tack on other things, I'm sure it would cost more.)
Verizon's support is bad. For the 2nd time in 31 years, we had to contact Verizon because we had no dial tone. My husband hung on his cellphone for 4 hours and 32 minutes to get support! The first time was about 2 1/2 hours until he got to talk to a person. That person told us what we had to do then dropped the connection so we could follow the instructions. When that did nothing, other than tell us what we already knew, that we had no phone service, he had to hang on for an additional 2 hours until he could talk to another person.

The trouble both times was a line outside, not a problem in the house.


----------

